# Unsure of the road a head



## Dils (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi, I am new to this but thought I would log on to this website to share with people who are in a similar situation to me. 

I find it difficult to talk to my friends and havent even told my parents we have been trying as cant stand the pressure of everyone waiting and looking at us with sypathy. 

We have been trying for over a year and have just had our first few rounds of test. My husband is fine but my last progestrone level was 12.

We have an appointment with the fertility clinic in December. 

I am 31 and am worried I have left this all too late. 

My twin sister had a baby a year ago so feeling the pressure more and more.

I would really like to hear from people who have been through this. 
Dils


----------



## elpis (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello, 
firstly- you are not alone! 

We are also going through the preliminary tests and none of our friends know whats been going on- it's been quite hard because everyone seems to be either pregnant or have small children! We got married 4 years ago and its been a constant stream of questions about when we are going to have children.

We waited until after our first fertiility appointment to tell both sets of parents (which was about 3months after the initial visit to the GP) so that we could talk more about the likely treatment rather than the problem- the fertiility nurse told us we would most likely be referred for ivf in december. We are planning on telling other people once the PCT have approved funding and we know that there is a route through all of this.

good luck and stay optimistic!!


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey hun

Prolactin can be treated pretty simply, with meds... and it will stop u getting pg untreated, so who knows once that been fixed you may well fall pg naturally!! we been ttc 37 months and only in AUG 2010 did they even test my prolactin levels!!! I have an appt on fri to sort them out (well a plan of action) Good luck, levels were given to us in 100's so there must b 2 ways to read tests. x x


----------



## benne (Nov 15, 2010)

If you have low progesterone it could be as simple as have some clomid which can induce ovulation (normally a few tablets, starting on day 2 or 3 of your cycle), so dont worry too much. We have been trying for 18 months and we have unexplained infertility (very frustrating)....i tried clomid, i found the first cycle the worst, very hormonal, but after that it was easy peasy! Good luck


----------

